# Picked up a 1977 Holiday Rambler - let the fun begin!



## djdawg (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm starting an overhaul on this baby and I realize it will be quite the project.  It will be my first foray into trying to recondition a travel trailer but I'm looking forward to the challenge.

There will be lots of questions in the upcoming months so I guess I will start with this.  It looks like the wall thermostat for the heat/furnace is missing....I do have paperwork on it and it WAS a Cam Stat T17H or TM17H (not sure which...the manual has both printed on it) so are there special RV thermostats or can I just pick one up at the hardware store?

While I'm at it - and a related question - I found the furnace and it looks like it has new duct work. There is one hose that goes from the furnace to a louvered vent cover which I assume is my main source of heat but I saw another hose that comes out the other side of the furnace and it just runs underneath the dinette benches and just ends there. Like it's just laying there - an open hose, which I'm sure isn't correct...any thoughts on that would be great.  I'm wondering if it's supposed to blow heat into the bathroom?  At any rate if I don't end up using it I would think I should seal that off because just having a hose blow heat into a bench compartment doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi DJDawg and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  Look around for another louvered vent that the hose might connect to.  If none, then i'd do like you thyought and seal it off back at the furnace.  Good luck with your project and post back if we can be of any help.


----------



## Opulents (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello I just picked up the same rv project as you. Mine in need of pretty much everything so maybe we can get through this together with the help of this website  please feel free to contact me with resources and websites you find helpful and with your permission I will try and help you  thanks Tom in Georgia


----------



## johnson33445 (Jul 17, 2013)

i also agreed with you its true If none, then i'd do like you thyought and seal it off back at the furnace. Good luck with your project and post back if we can be of any help.so i hope you will be understand what i want to say


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

Hi Folks- I ALSO have a Holiday Rambler (27 foot Alumilite trailer)  Please contact me- maybe we can share resources.


----------

